# Hoverboard



## amberdelph (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi Everyone! Wanted to see if I could get some opinions on coding for hoverboard accidents. We had a patient fall from a hoverboard over Christmas spraining his wrist. What external cause code would you use for the hoverboard?


----------



## SeanFleming0373 (Dec 30, 2015)

We used V00.18x, Accident on other rolling-type pedestrian conveyance


----------



## Jennifer Turner (Dec 30, 2015)

V00.181 Fall from other rolling-type pedestrian conveyance, is the closest code to compare with Hoverboard. Maybe when ICD coding books are released for 2017 Hoverboard will be listed. Hope that helps!


----------

